# "Download Thread" Option: Missing?



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2009)

There used to be an option to "download thread" in thread tools, but it now seems to be missing. Does this option still exist, and if so how do I do it now?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 3, 2009)

I believe that function wasn't compatible with a software update, so it's gone for now.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, that is certainly a bummer. It really comes in handy in the Play By Post threads to keep a record of all that has gone on before. Is it something that will become available again in the future?


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 5, 2009)

That would be a very handy tool. Theres some threads here I'd love to download to my Cruzer.

In the mean time, I have to settle to go the Thread Tools, Show Printable Version and print the thread to pdf.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 6, 2009)

But that only gets you one page of a thread, right?

That's quite a hassle for 50+ pages long threads. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanee said:


> But that only gets you one page of a thread, right?
> 
> That's quite a hassle for 50+ pages long threads.
> 
> ...




I'd never download/print a hive. Too much frickin' work.

It would be nice if there was an option for allowing users to pick how many posts they want per thread page.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 14, 2009)

Especially for story hour threads, which are rarely under 10 pages for the better ones. Back when we had the functionality I'd DL threads to a text file all the time. I'd love to be able to read story hours on my Kindle.

RPG.net allows you to see 200 posts per page on a printable version, which is much better. But I agree, a user selection (maybe "20 posts, 200 posts, or the entire thread" as selectable links) would be much better.


----------



## francisca (Oct 2, 2009)

Bummer.  Any chance of getting this function restored?

I downloaded vols 1-12 of the Gygax threads, but not 13.  Would dearly love to get 13 in the same format.

Any chance of this coming back?


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 4, 2009)

This would be useful. If this does come back, it might also make for a nice new Community Supporter Only function like Search to help sweeten the pot to get some more new members!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

jaerdaph said:


> This would be useful. If this does come back, it might also make for a nice new Community Supporter Only function like Search to help sweeten the pot to get some more new members!




If that was the only way to get it, I would sign up for Community Supporter tomorrow (though I'm probably going to sign up tomorrow anyway)! Download Thread really was one of my most-used tools here.


----------



## tadr (Oct 28, 2009)

Does the thread specific RSS feed work?


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> If that was the only way to get it, I would sign up for Community Supporter tomorrow (though I'm probably going to sign up tomorrow anyway)! Download Thread really was one of my most-used tools here.




You will be assimilated.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2009)

The function simply doesn't seem to exist any more.  I keep looking through the vBulletin admin panel in case I missed it, but I can't see it anywhere.

I don't know if vBulletin 4 includes the function, but that's going to be released fairly soon and we'll be upgrading to it.


----------



## darjr (Oct 29, 2009)

Do they have a target release date?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2009)

No, they just say "soon".  They're been saying Q4 2009 for months, so I'd say before year's end.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

jaerdaph said:


> You will be assimilated.




They've added my biological and technological distinctiveness to their own. 



Morrus said:


> The function simply doesn't seem to exist any more.  I keep looking through the vBulletin admin panel in case I missed it, but I can't see it anywhere.
> 
> I don't know if vBulletin 4 includes the function, but that's going to be released fairly soon and we'll be upgrading to it.




Thanks Morrus! Here's hoping that version 4 does include the tool!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanee said:


> But that only gets you one page of a thread, right?
> 
> That's quite a hassle for 50+ pages long threads.
> 
> ...



Nope, the whole thread.


----------

